# Da polisher help quick!



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

Ok guys picked up my da polisher today first time user.
I have the dodo juice buff daddy pro. Also got a few pads. I have a few scratches on bonnet, from when I removed my front badge last night to polish out. I primed up my green hex logic pad with some vss scratch and swirl remover. Put the polisher face down on paint slowest speed to spread the polish. Then I put the da on setting 4 to work it in. 
All was going great then all of a sudden my bonnet has gone wet turned off da straight away and my pads wet aswell! Have I ruined the paint? I am working a small area but was constantly moving my da slowly, and keeping flat to the area everything I read upon I've done right to my knowledge. any knowledge of what has happened! My cars a 68 plate starlight blue mini btw for ref.
Many thanks guys!


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

What do you mean it has gone wet?

Working the polish might turn it clear once it has broken down.

Unless you've polished all the paint off the car I can't see it being a problem though...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

"wet" doesnt really tell folks much
Photos of it Now would/might help in guessing what has happened.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Exactly. Having a wet bonnet isn't a problem - that'll happen every time it rains and every time you wash the car, so what's the issue with it being wet now that makes you think that the paint is ruined?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

Pics of requested if any more are needed just ask sorry am just really panicking as you can properly imagine :/ post polish pics and pics of the "wetness"


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

No pics attached.

What is actually wrong? Have you polished all the paint off, or is it just wet? If it's wet I have a great solution... Dry it.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

I just dont understand why the pad and the paint would go wet all of a sudden I honestly thought I've burned through my paint at first. Daft I know right but I thought I'd turned my clear coat into a liquid! Haha


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

No, that's not possible. Does the "wetness" just wipe away like water?

And how long were you working the polish before it did this?

It could just be that the abrasives have broken down. Many polishes go clear once the abrasives have broken down, so it's probably just normal. Did you shake the bottle before pouring the polish out?

If you can wipe away the wetness and the paint looks fine underneath then I wouldn't worry.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

Yep just wipes straight off no problem. I shook the bottle. I worked for about 3-4 minutes..... I think. Il take a picture of what the bonnet looks like right now give me 2 mins.


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, I imagine it's just the polish breaking down. If there's no obvious damage to the paint then I wouldn't worry.

Have you used this polish before?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

a Quick change of underwear 
a purchase of some Panel wipe may be a idea, wipe down where you have polished After polishing so you can see the Real state of the paintwork :buffer:


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

MBRuss said:


> Yeah, I imagine it's just the polish breaking down. If there's no obvious damage to the paint then I wouldn't worry.
> 
> Have you used this polish before?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I havnt no it was given to me  so I thought I'd try it just first time using da though that's why I panicked. On downside scratch is still there.... little less visible though


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

andy__d said:


> a Quick change of underwear
> a purchase of some Panel wipe may be a idea, wipe down where you have polished After polishing so you can see the Real state of the paintwork :buffer:


The only part I polished is literally under where the bonnet scoop is. I've wiled with apc. Dosnt seem to be any change in colour looking at the pics and the bonnet itself.


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Friendly tip.....

Don't use any cloths or pads etc. if they've been on the floor, you could quickly undo any scratch removal you've achieved if you pick up any dirt or grit.

Rule of thumb, any cleaning materials dropped on the floor should be put aside and washed or cleaned.

Allan.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, and personally, I wouldn't be using a polish I didn't know about on my own car.

Is it quite old? If you think the polish is fine, then at least research what type of polish it is. I'm guessing that it's a diminishing abrasive, if it went to a clear liquid, but that's the kinda thing you could do with knowing in advance.

Perhaps try using less polish next time if the surface seemed very wet after perhaps you were also using too much.

Also, when did you last use (and clean) the pads? Pads will hold water for a few days, so perhaps there was water inside the pad from previously being washed?

Also, how much do you know about polishing? It seems to me (no offence intended) that you don't really understand what polishing is doing to your paint.

Basically you're sanding it down, but really slowly and with an abrasive suspended in liquid, rather than with abrasive glued to a piece of paper. As such, there's no way that polishing your car would turn the paint to liquid.

I think understanding what you're doing is key to getting good results, so it might be worth spending some time with a cuppa watching YouTube vids on polishing.

Good luck!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Are you sure that’s not water coming from bonnet scoop? When your vibrating the bonnet! Trapped wash water just probably came through:wall:


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I think the wetness is just the polish breaking down. Once it has broken down after polishing, simply wipe it away with a soft microfibre towel.


----------

